
Ask HN: As a small development team, how do you get projects? - ralala
We are a small development team and are doing mostly individual web- and mobile projects for our customers. We often have some resources left and are now thinking about how we can improve our sales process. Currently most leads come from our website (+adwords) and recommendations.<p>Is anyone in a similar position and could share some experience and tips? What do you think about external sales agencys?<p>We do all have CS degrees and experience in many technologies (python, php, java ee, react, react native, native android&#x2F;ios, bluetooth, bluetooth, just to name a few), maths and algorithms, and also UX-design (including eye-tracking, prototyping etc.). Would you focus the sales effort on a specific direction (e.g. only mobile) or spread it on everything we can offer?
======
eyan
I'm on the same boat. Strengthening my network at the moment. I don't know
exactly how to move forward as well. I'm in the Philippines.

For inspiration, I'm reading this again and again:
[https://www.winwithoutpitching.com/the-
manifesto/](https://www.winwithoutpitching.com/the-manifesto/)

~~~
ralala
Yeah, networking is very important. Are you doing this in a structured way,
i.e. going to specific local events? Are you focussing on local customers or
world-wide?

~~~
eyan
Not doing it in a structured way. Catching up with friends in the industry.
Mostly over coffee. Local customers.

------
brudgers
Get on the phone and call past clients and ask if they have any new work. Ask
if they know of anybody who might need work. Cold call other businesses in the
same business community as past clients. Cold call companies that you might
want to work for.

In short, start working on sales because sales is often harder than the
technical work. It is often harder because taking rejection is harder than
fixing a bug.

Good luck.

